# kitchen appliances purchase Jo'berg



## drhawk (Nov 28, 2009)

Dear all
We will be travelling out shortly and are looking to purchase the necessary appliances: gas cooker, fridge, washing machine, in the Pretoria / Joberg area, can anyone suggest suitable suppliers

Mazny thanks

drhawk


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

drhawk said:


> Dear all
> We will be travelling out shortly and are looking to purchase the necessary appliances: gas cooker, fridge, washing machine, in the Pretoria / Joberg area, can anyone suggest suitable suppliers
> 
> Mazny thanks
> ...


New or second hand? Here is a good website anyway - Appliance Shop : Find the top appliance brands online - kalahari.net.

Oh and also S.A is not so much like England with the gas cooker its more electric, plus most houses come with a plate stove + oven!


----------

